# Lance Armstrong & UCI Colours?



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

Why doesn't he wear them? he was champion in 1993, and doesn't he get fined if he doesn't wear the rainbow? 

anyone have an idea why?


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

Troll monkey: LA is retired. Before that he wore the rainbow on his sleeve.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*10 years.*

I believe he stopped having them incorporated into his sleeves in about 2003, or so. That'd put him at 10 years or so since the championship. I'd say that's enough.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

cydswipe said:


> I believe he stopped having them incorporated into his sleeves in about 2003, or so. That'd put him at 10 years or so since the championship. I'd say that's enough.


53t, it was an honest question. no reason to call me a troll.

thanks cydswipe.


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree Rev, but I am fond of his Avatar. Used to have it over my bed 25 years ago.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

*Sorry Rev*



revmonkey said:


> 53t, it was an honest question. no reason to call me a troll.
> 
> thanks cydswipe.


I was thrown by the question about LA, since we all have gotten used to him being retired, so questions about his race attire are a little odd. See photo for LA with rainbow.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

A lot of these kids don't even know who that is!


----------



## jabpn (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep...that would be me...don't know who that is. Although no complaints by me!


----------



## Category6 (Jan 21, 2007)

53T said:


> A lot of these kids don't even know who that is!


Whoa! Who cannot remember those fine days!!
Lets see, on my wall in college...1976!
Good times.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

53T said:


> I was thrown by the question about LA, since we all have gotten used to him being retired, so questions about his race attire are a little odd. See photo for LA with rainbow.


I think it is a legit question, for the last few years of his career LA rode without the stripes (See photo). I have never heard why


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

yep, that's what i was referring to. impressive how he won it before he was even diagnosed with cancer... and then came back and kicked ass. has he tried for the rainbow since his cancer?


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Going back to the original question, Lance wore the rainbow stripe on his shoe closure. It may be in the picture you see above.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

revmonkey said:


> yep, that's what i was referring to. impressive how he won it before he was even diagnosed with cancer... and then came back and kicked ass. has he tried for the rainbow since his cancer?


1998 he led the pack in 1' 08" down on Camezind, Van Petegem & Bartoli. After that he focused on the TdF and his season shrank to April-August.

Pity because he was one of the best single day classics riders before 96. LA pre cancer was exciting for me to follow. Post cancer he bored me due to his targeting the Tour to the exclusion of all else.


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

revmonkey said:


> 53t, it was an honest question. no reason to call me a troll.
> 
> thanks cydswipe.


Funny enough - If you had asked the question about any other retired racer you wouldnt have gotten the idiotic response. I see questions all the time about retired racers, just too many bike snobs.....Oddly enough the avatar he sports has been long retired.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank goodness for this thread, coincidentally enough, I was jonesing for both a Farah and a Lance fix. Aaaaah.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

maybe because all the rainbow material was used on Bettini's special kits. Ditto for olympic gold.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I remember hearing that he got rid of the sleeve stripes because there were so many different types of world champions, e.g. road race, time trial, etc., that the stripes didn't stand out anymore. The value of them was diluted in his mind.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

I wish I could be winning races for "only" 5 months a year!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Pity because he was one of the best single day classics riders before 96. LA pre cancer was exciting for me to follow. Post cancer he bored me due to his targeting the Tour to the exclusion of all else.


Actually he was pretty darn good in "96" also winning Fleche Wallone and finishing second in Liege and all that with golf ball sized tumors in his body.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*She was on my wall*



53T said:


> A lot of these kids don't even know who that is!


That swimsuit was pretty thin.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

innergel said:


> I remember hearing that he got rid of the sleeve stripes because there were so many different types of world champions, e.g. road race, time trial, etc., that the stripes didn't stand out anymore. The value of them was diluted in his mind.


Ex-world champions are only allowed to wear the stripes in their specific discipline. e.g. road race, time trial, etc. The only riders in the peloton that are wearing the Rainbow stripes on their sleeves are also ex-World Champions. Seems to me that there would not be a lot of guys riding there with them.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheryl Ladd was much hotter.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

We might need to transfer this thread to Podium Girls. 

I'm fairly young, so for me, the hottest Angel was Lucy Lue.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

cbuchanan said:


> Ex-world champions are only allowed to wear the stripes in their specific discipline. e.g. road race, time trial, etc. The only riders in the peloton that are wearing the Rainbow stripes on their sleeves are also ex-World Champions. Seems to me that there would not be a lot of guys riding there with them.


Well not quite true. Take Rasmussen, former WC in MTB. He wears the stripes. I'll bet there are others as well.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Lance wore the stripes on his shoes. Left shoe first strap (first strap as in, the one closest to your toes) on his Lance shoes by Nike. right shoe first strap was and is, a Texas Lone Star flag.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*better yet*



patsdiner said:


> Cheryl Ladd was much hotter.



Jacilyn Smith. She's also the only one who still looks hot


----------

